# Blue Sky Report



## hedge30 (8 October 2008)

Hi i am interested in any experiences with the blue sky report if anyone has any info would be much appreciated!!


----------



## MS+Tradesim (8 October 2008)

No experience but a quick glance at their website makes me think, "Not another one."

_"The Bluesky Report offers everything you require to compliment your share portfolio."_

My share portfolio doesn't need compl*i*menting, and if I want to compl*e*ment it I will use another market, not a tip sheet.

_"Stop dreaming about building a portfolio and get down to business. You can start with $6,000 or $100,000. It does not matter what the amount is so long as you START."_

Big, red flags screaming, "Run!"

_"Receive general advice, Stock Picks, and SMS alerts. This instantly equips you like a stock market professional. No longer will you need to collect an abundance of information before making the decision to buy shares…Bluesky will tell you."_

But they won't take responsibility and reimburse your losses when they inevitably occur.

_"Let’s face it, who has the time to stare at charts or quarterly reports all day in the hope to find a stock or industry that will outperform? Wouldn’t it be more beneficial to just click a button and all the work is done for you?"_

I can't think of anything suitably derisive enough to give this excerpt the commentary it deserves.

_"Spoil yourself with our dynamic technical charts. Add moving averages to daily, weekly, monthly, quarterly and yearly charts. Choose from line, bar, candlesticks charts. Best of all subscribers have access to both Australian and International data. Look up stocks under the ASX, NASDAQ, NYSE, LSE, FTSE and many more."_

I guess these toys would be suitable for their targeted clientele. 

No thanks but I wish you well.


----------



## liu2577 (16 March 2009)

Hi everyone,

I would like to hear about your experience with this membership. I am considering joining them, as a full time employee & a parttime home business to run, I have limited time to make my own research...

I just want to know if it's worth the $695/year membership. Have you used them? Does it work for you?

Thanks for your feedback! 

liu2577


----------



## prawn_86 (16 March 2009)

Give me $500pa and i will provide you with my own personal research.

Usually this offer is $2499 but for new members i have a bonus deal...


----------



## beamstas (17 March 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> Give me $500pa and i will provide you with my own personal research.
> 
> Usually this offer is $2499 but for new members i have a bonus deal...




But do you guarantee *highly techincal line, bar AND candlesticks charts*...!



Thanks
Brad


----------



## Pierian (9 June 2009)

I'm not a subcriber but noticed a special on their website, titled "the stimulus package 30% off" $485 for the year. Not bad if you are into that sort of thing.


----------



## So_Cynical (9 June 2009)

I saw a tv ad for them tonight,  during the "million dollar traders" program (reality TV comedy) 
apparently blue sky can tell u what to buy, and when to sell what they told u to buy.


----------



## aniBeasts (9 June 2009)

I subscribed last year just before the correction and since then I have received hardly any recomendations. They are just begining to recommend a few stocks now. So I got very little for my $695.

I will not resubscribe and try nick instead.


----------



## nunthewiser (9 June 2009)

thinks i,d rather pay prawn his 500 bucks instead, if i felt the need to pay anyone that is


----------



## adobee (10 June 2009)

On the hole I dont think that you can rely on these reports to tell you what to buy and what to sell.. I do think that they can be helpful or informative in giving you a broader spectrum of stocks to consider and follow up yourself.. 

I often read many reports, morning notes etc.. I dont take it as a instruction to buy or sell but it helps me get across many stocks for consideration as otherwise I would just be looking at the same thirty stocks all the time..

I think you would be better of just reading many of the brokers reports and notes you can get daily for free from their websites rather than paying however.. Alternatively read the stock tipping thread in the ASF forum and use this as your guide and it wont cost you $600...


----------



## dmagnus (3 July 2009)

I signed up with these guys and when everything was going down, they didnt have any recommendations... that might be worthless to some but, really its the right path.. I've seen some very good calls on there, like sell BKN at $10, just before it got hurted... when they finally did make some recs = RIV and Aquilla, they came thru so yeah, I'm a fan... website is down today though, thats how I found this thread =) trying google


----------



## Ashsaege (3 July 2009)

just the name 'Blue Sky' seems a bit wanky!


----------

